# GT: Game 77 @ Hornets 4/10



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@








Los Angeles Clippers(37-39) @
New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets(36-41)

WHEN: Tuesday, April 10 2007 - 5:30 PM PT 8:30 PM ET
WHERE: Ford Center - Oklahoma City , OK
MEDIA: KTLA The CW; NBA-LP; AM 1540
Season Meetings: 
Clippers won 92-76
Clippers won 100-900


Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Jason Hart | Cuttino Mobley | Corey Maggette | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Will Conroy | Quinton Ross | Tim Thomas

Injury Report:
Shaun Livingston - Out
Sam Cassell - Out
Tim Thomas - Day To Day



Hornets Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Chris Paul | Devin Brown | Rasual Butler | David West | Tyson Chandler

 Key Reserves







|







|








Jannero Pargo | Linton Johnson | Marc Jackson

Injury Report:
Desmond Mason - Out
Peja Stojkavic - Out
Chris Paul - Day To Day
Tyson Chandler - Day To Day

Q's Prediction: Clippers Lose 104-83
Q's Prediction Record: 44-31


ESPN Preview:



Back-to-back defeats have cost the Los Angeles Clippers their hold on the eighth and final playoff spot in the Western Conference, while a recent surge by the New Orleans Hornets has them right in the mix.

Both teams try to improve their postseason chances when they meet Tuesday at Oklahoma City.

Los Angeles (37-39) is technically ninth in the West, but just a fraction of a percentage point behind eighth-place Golden State. The Clippers have six games remaining, while the Warriors have four to play. New Orleans (36-41) sits in 10th place, 1 1/2 games out of the final spot.

The Clippers have dropped two in a row, including a 96-86 defeat to the Dallas Mavericks on Monday, following a 7-1 stretch. Their latest loss, coupled with the Warriors' 126-102 win over Utah on Monday, eliminated the Clippers' cushion in the standings.

Los Angeles needs to get back on track quickly if it wants to make the playoffs in back-to-back seasons for the first time since 1992-93. The Hornets have missed the postseason the last two years, but have won four of their last five games to put pressure on Golden State and Los Angeles.

Click to expand...


*​


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

must win time...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Id like to see new orleans take over the lakers spot in the playoffs


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> must win time...


Thursday is a bigger must win IMO against the Lakers. Tonight is huge, don't get me wrong, but Thursday is the make/break game of the year.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> Thursday is a bigger must win IMO against the Lakers. Tonight is huge, don't get me wrong, but Thursday is the make/break game of the year.




all too true...luck the fakers...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

let's see if they show the urgency to step it up and secure a playoff spot. i'm feeling better about this one than last night against dallas. this, to me, IS the must win of the season...right here. 1) clips have all the chance in the world to beat an injured hornets team, and 2) eliminate their playoff hopes once and for all. if clips fall, season's over. DON"T DISAPPOINT ME NOW CLIPPIES


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

O/U: 6 Turnovers for Maggette.


----------



## Vaught from his Spot (Nov 8, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> all too true...luck the fakers...


Haha, we need to get shirts printed with that on them.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Im looking at this hornets starting 5, and key reserves, and wondering how in the world they are where they are with that lack of talent. Must be great coaching.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> Im looking at this hornets starting 5, and key reserves, and wondering how in the world they are where they are with that lack of talent. Must be great coaching.



what does that say about our team??? all that talent, but...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

ty chandler and desmond mason are both out tonight...if clips can't get this W, i don't know what the **** to say...

o other than they don't deserve a playoff spot because they are absolute ****e if they lose


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hart hits a long 2.

West posts up and scores.

Hart misses a jumper.

Paul hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman posts up and hits a hook shot.

Paul to Brown for the score.

Maggette drives and scores.

West misses a jumper.

Maggette hits a long 2.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

defense looks like crap so far


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Paul hits a running floater.

Maggette misses in and out.

Jackson misses a jumper.

Brand posts up and barely misses.

West drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

West makes both FT's.

Defensive 3 on the Hornets.

Maggette misses the FT..

Ball out on TT...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Butler misses a long 2.

Brand posts up and scores.

West posts up and misses.

Brand travels.

Butler misses a 3 but Armstrong gets it.

TT with the steal.

Maggette posts up and puts it in.

Jackson hits a 3.

Ross misses but Brand gets it and jump ball.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Paul steals the tap and scores.

Defensive 3 on the Hornets.

Maggette makes the FT.

Brand gets fouled and almost makes a monster dunk.

Brand makes both FT's.

West bricks an open shot.

Maggette drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes both FT's.

West hits a funky shot.

20 second timeout.

TT misses but Ross gets it.

TT misses .

Paul misses at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 25
Hornets 26

Clippers need to play with more urgency.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jackson drives and misses.

Hart drives and gets blcoke

Brown drives and scores.

TT for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

A Hornet misses.

Mobely to Ross for an OPEN layup, man was he open.

Pargo drives and misses.

TT misses a jumper

Ross with the steal.

Hart misses the layup but TT puts it in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

West gets fouled by TT.

West misses both but Armstrong gets it.

Brown gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brown makes 1 out of 2.

Armstrong gets an offensive foul.

TT misses a 3, Kaman gets it misses, gets it misses, and Ross tips it in.

Jackson misses a 3.

TT misses a 3.

Brown misses an EASY one.

Armstrong gets his 3rd foul, non-shooting.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i say over for Maggette prob 7 turnovers....
GREAT D right now 2nd quarter for the Clippers finally making the Hornets miss and they have to take advantage of every missed bucket 
yeah Thurs game is HUUUGE as are the rest of the games this season...but wow the one on Thurs is gonna be great just becuz of the L.A rivalry...!!! 
OFF TO WATCH THE REST OF THE GAME!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley banks in a beautiful shot.

A hornet misses.

Brand posts up, scores, and gets fouled!

Brand completes the 3 point play.

West misses in and out.

Brand hits a long jumper!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout taken.

Clippers up by 10.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand drives and misses a floater.

Paul misses a quick jumper.

Maggette gets fouled, non-shooting.

Kaman posts up and gets fouled, non-shooting.

Kaman posts up, misses but gets it back and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes 1 out of 2.

West drives and gets fouled on the shot.

West makes both FT's.

Mobley posts up and swishes a nice shot.

Defensive 3 on the Clippers.

Paul makes the FT.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hart gets a foul?

Paul misses a shot.

Mobley posts up and hits a semi-rainbow.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up by 12.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

West hits a turnaround jumper.

Mobley misses a 3.

Paul to West for the layup.

Maggette misses a jumper.

Butler misses a 3.

Brand with a beautiful reverse layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

West gets fouled, over the limit.

West makes 1 out of 2.

Maggette drives and scores, nice.

West hits a jumper.

Brand posts up and scores.

West misses a 3 at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 52
Hornets 41

A much better quarter as the Clippers played well on offense and defense. I still would to see the intensity to be picked up to serve the knockout punch in the 2nd half.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> Thursday is a bigger must win IMO against the Lakers. Tonight is huge, don't get me wrong, but Thursday is the make/break game of the year.


Yup, ill be at thursday's game!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

keep it coming in the second half elton...and we got this.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

if the Clippers let this get within 5 ima get really pisst 
and is it me or does Jason Hart not finish very well around the hoop.....?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

what the :curse: is up with these :curse:ing :curse:s, man i quit, this team is playing like :curse: lately


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Is it just me or were we up 11 at half? now it's a 1 point game


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ughhhh


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

do they not want to make the playoffs??? ****ing sweet baby jesus this team is frustrating to watch...


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

season almost over


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Maggette makes 1 out of 2.

Brown makes a 3...............................................................................................................


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ok, game over. Can we some Singleton, Davis and Conroy? Why is Yarik on the IL!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

leave it to the Clippers to make Devon Brown look like a superstar......
these ****ing Clipper meltdowns are really annoying


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

its funny im pretty sure the Hornets are gnot gonna miss much anymore and the Clippers arent making **** thats not a very good combination...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Thank you Elton for at least making a shot...NO ONE ELSE BUT BRAND SHOULD SHOOT right now


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the Clippers are lucky that they play 2 more games than the Warriors and Lakers....but what is the point of having that as an advantage if you cant win any ****ing games


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Down 70 to 65, time-out. 1:20 left in the third and Elton is shooting two. Can we please take Maggette out, bring Mobley back in, or even Kaman. We have the damn size advantage, go to it, don't :curse:ing settle for jump shots. Let's go Clippers!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand makes one of two 66-70

Nice defense by Clippers, although it cost an open shots. Brand rebounds the clank.

Hart brings it up, Thomas on the elbow gives it to Elton who dishes to Timmy for three, misses, Ross keeps it alive but Hornets control it.

Hornets bring it up with 20 seconds left, 8 second seperation between the 24 and game clock. 8.7 left.

Mobley is in for Ross, offensive reasons. Maggs in to Hart who brings it up...gives it to elton whos hoots and misses at the buzzer.

At the end of three, Clippers trail 66-70. 15 point advantage for the Hornets in the third. C'mon Clipper Nation!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i hope my usualy preminitions dont come true......
like now that when Bobby Jackson or Pargo come in they are just gonna shoot 3s and really make things hard for the clippers....

really the Clippers cant make free throws....they cant knock down a shot...the only thing they can hope for is to get really really easy buckets ...like the kind they usually give up...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

First possession in the fourth, Clippers go into Kaman who can't buy a foul and misses.

Hornets bring it up and miss, T2 rebounds and Hart brings it up.

Maggette misses, the tip rolls out and the Hornets control.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Butler hits from the top of the key, Pargo witht he dime. 66-72

Kaman loses it in the post, and Butler misses a three on the other end.

Hornets push it and T2 rejects. 

Maggette shoots and hits the jumper, surprising. 68-72

Pargo hits a loooooong trey 68-75.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Hart for three, BINGOOOO 71-75.

Missed by the Hornets, Hard rebounds and brings it up. . . Maggs misses, Mobley rebounds but gets stripped.

Jackson brings it up and Pargo shoots. 71-77.

Time-Out Clippers, with 8:08 left


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

eh this game is not worth watching at this point....ima get ready for Thursdays game i hope they come out and play...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Game's back on. Kaman, Thomas, Ewing, Brand and Mobley in for the Clippers, let's do this! 

Kaman drives, scores ad gets fouled! 73-77. Why the hell haven't they been going inside all day? Brown at 6'5 is in the damn post against Kaman.

Chris hits his free throw, 74-77. D-D-D-DEFENSE.

Pargo clanks and Elton rebounds. Ewing will bring it up.

Ewing gets it barely off on time, but misses, Hornets rebound.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Hornets score 74-79.

A chance to cut it to 1 and instead your down 5.

Mobley barely misses a trey but Kaman scores 76-79.

C'mon Defense, Jackson with it....splits the defense and Butler misses a three. Kaman rebounds.

Chance to cut it/tie and Kaman has it in the post. Foul on Butler and Kaman will shoot two. Time-Out on the floor, 5:45 left and Clippers are down 76-79 with Kaman shooting two free throws after the time-out.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

is it just me or is our offense complete crap whenever daniel ewing is in the game? whatever happened to conroy?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maggette has checked back in for Tim Thomas, Paul in for the Hornets.

Kaman makes his first free throw, 77-79. Hits both, 78-79.

C'mon DEFENSE. Butler misses and Clippers rebound.

Hart gives it to Mobley in the post versus Jackson, gets it knocked way, goes back in and nearly banks it. BJax with the rebound.

Paul with it, Drives, dishes and a foul. West will shoot two. West gets the roll on the first, 78-80, West hits the second 78-81


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Foul right away on Marc Jackson on the inbound, non-shooting. 

Hart brings it up, Brand scores in the post, 80-81. 

Time for more defense. CP3 brings it up and Butler misses a wide open[courtesy of Maggette] trey.

Kaman rebounds, Hart has it up top into Elton Brand who gives to Maggette, back into Eton who shootes and barely misses. Mobley tips it up and in, but they call a loose ball foul


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Bad call on the last play imo.

Paul hits a wide open J after Hart got shoved out of the way 80-83.

Hart misses in the paint, Kaman keeps it alive, Hart misses a trey, Kaman and Mobley swat, but Hornets get it. . . Hart strips West, but it's a jump ball. 

Time-out on the floor, 2:54 left, Clippers down 3. Jump ball coming up with Hart and West. Clippers need to dig deep in right now and take this game.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

god cuttino mobley's garbage tonight


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

West controls it and Paul gets it on the sideline barely. Around the pick and Clippers steal it. Now calm the :curse: down on offense.

Maggette drives and clanks trying to draw a foul[LIKE A :curse:ing IDIOT] as opposed to finish and Paul does 80-85.

Maggette hits a three, bingooooooo 83-85.

One more stop please, Paul has it and Elton takes it away. Hart slows it down

Elton in the post against West, Brown knocks it away and Jams it. 83-87. Maggette knocked the ref the **** out.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wow a new worse for the Clippers luck.....a ref........


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

it's always funny when a ref gets nailed :lol:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

come on ref get out of the way, corey could have at least fouled before the fast break


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers have 1:22 to go to either force overtime or take the lead[4 point game]

Clippers in the front court. . . . EB in the post and SWOOSH 85-87.

C'mon DEFENSE!!!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

clippers are in it deep... it's time to hang up the season. hopefully warriors will live up to the hype and pose a challenge to the mavs. 




man **** the clippers right now


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers get away with a call there as it's a 24 second shot clock violation. Paul barely grazed the rim. 

20 second time-out Clippers with 40.2 left. Clippers faith is in their own hands, let's do this!!!!!!!!! All I want is ONE score, ONE stop and a shot to win or overtime


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Hart has it, to Maggette. Brand in the postmisses and they can't rebound. Paul is fouled.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

23.4 left, inbound pass. Clippers need a steal here or something, if they don't get it, have to foul A.S.A.P.

Clippers steal it and get a time-out called with 20.4 left. Clipper ball!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

C'mon, can we get a :curse:in offensive score here 2 point game with 20.4 left!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

boy i hate these situations cuz the clippers never come out on top


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

This is it... we have to pray the Clips can at least force overtime.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damnit damntirjf'dlkjg'fl;kdj'blsdfkjb

Clipper Nation.....we dont want our hearts broken yet again damnit

CMON CLIPPERS!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

JAM THAT ****! Clippers tie it up and need ONE defensive spot, C'MON CLIPPER NATION!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Cmon Cmon Cmon Cmon Cmon


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

9 Seconds of D please


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> 9 Seconds of D please


9.5 please, im begging!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

what kind of a foul call was that


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wow this one really hurt


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

my god


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, bad call IMO, Cp3 shooting two with 9 left.

Makes first, 87-88 87-89 9 seconds left


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

god 

please 1 second of D and no fouls hahahah

damn ijrspoigjfsdo[;kjgof;'djo'sdfgoi'ioph'dbiopnio'n'ioin'os man man man man


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Elton Brand, damn man this guy is damn awesome


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i havent had this tingly feeling in a while 
man man man
CMON CLIPPERS!!!!!!



:yay: 

no we are gonna see who wants it more 

CMON CMON CMON CMON !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Overtime! C'mon, let's do this


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> must win time...



:yay:


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm glad our routine 3rd quarter collapse didn't manage to kill us off this time. Clips need to come out with the energy and desire of the playoff team they aspire to be.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

AIRBALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL Clipper ball


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

tonight is all about elton brand...**** the rest of the team, do it like kobe and carry the team on your back...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow at the no-call...BJax hits a three, Mobley misses..89-92 with 3:37 left . . . . Brown gets fouled driving.

I still don't believe there was a no-call when Mobley was in the post


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand cuts it right back to a 3 point game 91-94

West misses and a loose ball foul on West. Clippers have 2:52 left to go again


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

mobley is such a dumb **** tard. COME ON ELTON JUST DOMINATE


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Elton drives and gets fouled. Finally Clippers get a call and that is 5 on West. Elton needs these!

First is sweet, 92-94 ..... second is butter 93-94 DEFENSE!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brown clanks a wide open trey, but no boxing out

Turnover


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Win or lose Brand is undeniably having an amazing game tonight


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

game over if the refs won't call a foul for brand


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

West with the dagger, 93-98 with 1:45 left


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

new orleans owes these refs dinner


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, Clippers have been getting raped lately and gotten one foul called. Absolute bull:curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

two misses, two offensive putbacks.....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Game over, possible season over................................................ Great melt down in the second half.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Ridiculous . . .


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

**** if they are gonna get "daggered" have it atleast be a ****ing Jumper like usualy not a ****ing offensive putback 
damnit
**** getting two shoot a damn 3 right now they wont make free throws if they get any right now


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

kaman just no excuse for not getting those rebounds


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers lost this game due to not boxing out unless they can pull a miracolous come back. T2 scores


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> Clippers lost this game due to not boxing out unless they can pull a miracolous come back. T2 scores


just ridiculous how they gave up those rebounds.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Can you grab a ****ING rebound


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice D on the inbounds play, but Clippers need another steal on the inbound and a quick score


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

****... only a miracle can save us now


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

2-possession game with 33.7 left....and 3-possession game


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

the brilliance of brand wasted again


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Now Clippers decide to ****ing rebound


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What a joke this game has been. Blow a game they had control of in the 1st half and then can't grab a rebound if their life depended on it. Too bad Brand's monster game is ruined.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i just hope this loss doesnt affect them in their next bunch of games the funny thing is the Hornets are depleted and the Clippers still couldnt do **** too bad Eltons good game just went to waste....

if the Clippers dont win 2 out of their next 3 games ...Lakers, Blazers, Kings .....
they will be in a good spot but they they actually still dont need to rely on other teams doing stuff if they can ****ING WIN we still gotta chance 

i say they Win against the Lakers and Blazers.......
THEY SHOULD BEAT THE BLAZERS aND KINGS 

but knowing the Clippers luck 
they will probably lose all 3 and we call it a season....

besides Thursdays game ima probably stop watching eh 
the Clippers need a ****ing superstar pg to win period..


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Umm, anyone still believe?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

it still gets me pissed that the Clippers had a large lead and they just blew it ...**** how can they fix that how ?
teams like the Spurs...Mavs even....they get a large lead, and the closest a team may get is to single digits but then BAm they just increase it again 
eh
alkgj;'lkje'dfl;gdf;k


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Umm, anyone still believe?


hahhaa
im being an optimist uncharacteristically TO MAKE THE PLAYOFFS 

but not to win this game ...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

great, now we need at least 4 :sigh:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers need to win the rest of their games to have a chance. Easier said than done.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Geez, 2.4 left and no one within 10 feet of the halfcourt line besides Hornets... way to go with our last chance to tie/win.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Umm, anyone still believe?


nope i'm done wasting my time and effort with the clips. i detest everyone on the team except elton brand, who i think needs to demand the ball a lot more often for us to win anything. everyone else is completely incompetent.

pardon my pessimism but i am absolutely disappointed and pissed off with this team


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

What more do you expect with a 3rd string PG starting, Cassell and Livingston being out?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> nope i'm done wasting my time and effort with the clips. i detest everyone on the team except elton brand, who i think needs to demand the ball a lot more often for us to win anything. everyone else is completely incompetent.
> 
> pardon my pessimism but i am absolutely disappointed and pissed off with this team


tell me about it .....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i wonder if Sam Cassell can slap some sense into the squad in the locker room right now or something to prepare them for the final stretch....really its in their hands but **** if they could stop choking geesh


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> What more do you expect with a 3rd string PG starting, Cassell and Livingston being out?


shaun livingston wouldn't even be a problem had management done something about it. hint hint make it so that he would be someone else's problem. moving on... 

i dont think elton brand knows it yet, but he owns this team. what he wants, he will get. i hope he's smart enough to recognize this and voice his demands on the management and the players, otherwise he will just waste away his years and end up like a very unhappy and depressed kg in minny twolves. except he will be forever ranked under kg because he doesn't put up as good stats.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

brand is getting garnetted by this "team"...**** this team...lets trade him so he doesn't waste his talent...come to this thread and let's discuss the draft...yeah...



i would love to see brand succeed regardless of what team he lands on(except the lakers)...chicago is dying for a pivot man...with brand, i think the bulls would be the best team in the east and would be equals with the mavs and suns of this league...lets take the bulls' first round picks for this year, and let' s just give brand a chance to win...**** this team...


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

disappointing


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

damn...I want a maggatte sign and trade for lashard lewis. Dont get me wrong he is a one of the best slashers in the nba, but he cost us two games now in a critical stretch.. I just dont know, now I have to face to stupid Laker fans at school..


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

MicCheck12 said:


> damn...I want a maggatte sign and trade for lashard lewis. Dont get me wrong he is a one of the best slashers in the nba, but he cost us two games now in a critical stretch.. I just dont know, now I have to face to stupid Laker fans at school..


Without Maggette, we probably wouldn't have been in the game at all. Lewis would be better, but i don't see Dunleavy being able to fit Lewis into the lineup any better than he fit Maggette. Lewis also seems like a more whiny player...

The best solution is the same as before, keep mostly the same talent and get a coach that knows how to utilize it.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wow i barely realized amidst all this that the Clippers have lost 3 games in a row and probably the biggest games of the season....


----------

